# my near-death experience



## bartje (Jun 20, 2010)

Woohoo! An abandoned hospital!
Woohoo! A morgue!
Woohoo! Slabs!

Woohoo! I had a near-death experience !


More at www.urban-travel.org

1. 






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## Allstar#500 (Jun 20, 2010)

Holy shit! Thanks for sharing, looks an amazing explore. Do you have any site history like why everything has been left ect?


----------



## mc_nebula (Jun 20, 2010)

Unlikely to get much history, this is the European lot, they play things slightly differently. They usually don't name sites. Rightly so, in most cases.


----------



## the harvester (Jun 20, 2010)

it's not often you see derelict hospitals with three million quids worth of m.r.i scanner sat there ?? 
Surely they are going to re-open the place or move it, they are fcuking EXPENSIVE!!!!

Nice slab picture, did you see Quincy (M.D) whilst you was there!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 20, 2010)

You fulfilled your dream of getting nekkid on a slab! Amazing pic's, I really don't know how you tell light what to do!!


----------



## night crawler (Jun 21, 2010)

the harvester said:


> it's not often you see derelict hospitals with three million quids worth of m.r.i scanner sat there ??
> Surely they are going to re-open the place or move it, they are fcuking EXPENSIVE!!!!
> 
> Nice slab picture, did you see Quincy (M.D) whilst you was there!!!



Don't look like any MRI scanner we used to make but still an expencive piece of kit to find lying around. Great report that, last pic was creepy


----------



## toxic frog (Jun 21, 2010)

WOW :shocked: thats amazing!! i would love to have a peek around there. Really like the last picture. That huge jar with the brains in it - what the hell is that all about?


----------



## chris (Jun 21, 2010)

Great last picture (unless of course that really was a corpse)


----------



## celo (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks like an amazing place! Nice shots as well, probably the best 'splorer on a slab shot I've ever seen!

Celo


----------



## The Pirate (Jun 21, 2010)

Wherever it is you obviously don`t get much sun there !!  

Great pics nice one


----------



## bartje (Jun 30, 2010)

The Pirate said:


> Wherever it is you obviously don`t get much sun there !!
> 
> Great pics nice one



 still working on that !


----------



## Sussexsnooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Very cool, well done.


----------



## morlo (Jul 5, 2010)

Woah! great report!
Can't have been abandoned for long- the stuff that's left looks to be in excellent condition.
It's odd though, as *The Harvester*said, why they have left an MRI scanner 
And the brain in the jar is cool and your last picture on the slab had me creeped out for a second  well done!


----------

